

Say it with robots. - lambtron
http://www.robogram.me/

======
FramesPerSushi
You should really have one sentence explaining what it does on the homepage.
I'm not going to send a text to anyone without knowing what I'm sending first.
Nice idea/design.

------
daniel-cussen
From github:

"Robogram: say it with robots

enter a phone number and a message, and we'll have our robots call the number
and read it over the phone."

